

A large, bloated JS framework with an unintuitive syntax and very few features - gbog
https://github.com/facebook/javelin/

======
gizzlon
Find the self-deprecating humor quite amusing, but even better is the actual
description:

 _"Because Javelin's design focuses heavily on solving scalability challenges,
it isn't appropriate for everyone. The design implies tradeoffs, and the cost
of some of these tradeoffs is increased complexity, reduced ease of
development, or less flexibility"_

This is really refreshingly honest, especially compared to some of the newer
nosql sites we've seen lately.

Edit:

    
    
      - "We designed for x, y & z to fulfill these requirements: .."
      - "These are tradeoffs though, so if your needs a different,
         this may not be the best approach"

~~~
duwease
It is refreshing to see something not pretending to be all things to all
people whose drawbacks are only widely known after the Hype Curve starts the
downwards portion..

------
Irishsteve
Ummm... when you goto the website in the top right corner it has what I think
might be a chinese flag and says 'hacked' <http://www.javelinjs.com/>

But otherwise looks like a good effort.

~~~
aristus
Evan is a special soul, with the heart of a poet and the spleen of a troll.

~~~
hyuuu
I have found your sentence to be so succinct but explains a lot.

------
nwmcsween
<http://phabricator.org> I plan on using this, the site was part of the
deciding factor.

~~~
gizzlon
you mean this: _"Facebook engineers rave about Phabricator, describing it with
glowing terms like "okay" and "mandatory"_

? :)

Edit: Thanks for the link, that project looks awesome! I'm convinced already.
Wonder if it was just the language that did the trick..

~~~
prehnra
This is the part that got me: _Written in PHP, so literally anyone can
contribute, even if they have no idea how to program._ Even babies and dogs
can contribute

------
stck
There's an explanation for everything: [http://www.quora.com/Javelin-
JavaScript-framework/best_quest...](http://www.quora.com/Javelin-JavaScript-
framework/best_questions)

------
adeelk
<https://github.com/facebook/javelin/issues/9>

<https://github.com/facebook/javelin/issues/10>

~~~
JamesLeonis
I'm getting a kick out of those comments! I'm glad that they find humor in the
little things. It's a nice reminder that people still have fun programming.
Reminds me of some of the stuff the Github guys release.

------
danso
Great site and self-deprecating humor. It's funny, but I don't Normally think
"great JS" when I think of Facebook's Strengths...its backed and scalability
seem quite impressive, but its frontend doesn't stand out in terms of
performance (or consistency), but I'm likely not paying enough attention to
all the factors that FB's interface has to deal with.

Ironically, this counterintuitive, lets-make-fun-of-other-JS-frameworks-
overhyping-themselvs approach has already seeded into my mind, "FB must have
awesome JS, remember how they could get away with parodying other JS
frameworks?"

~~~
tomp
I really hate it when I'm browsing through images (in the pop-up) on a slow
connection...

If I move to the next image before the current one finishes loading, the next
one will be replaced by the old one when it finishes loading. Really annoying,
a very simple thing to fix, but I guess that FB engineers never view their
sites on slow connections...

~~~
lusr
Facebook's client is one of the most buggy pieces of web software I have ever
seen, whether on mobile (iOS) or desktop (Windows - Chrome/IE/Firefox):

* pages frequently don't refresh correctly (content is missing)

* changes to your profile take hours to reflect or reflect inconsistently

* stale notifications persist despite reloading (CTRL+F5) a page

* notifications made within the space of 12 hours are listed as a combined notification

* image uploads fail with no way to recover (dialog just sits there) or often take me to an error page (with the album created)

* the timeline places items in weird locations with no way to fix it (changing the date doesn't work consistently)

* chat windows show inconsistent messages between two tabs on the same browser

That's just off the top of my head. Some of these seem to have been fixed, but
I'm always running into new problems. (Note: I'm not suggesting it's _easy_
building a site like Facebook.)

~~~
blablabla123
I guess you should pay more attention to the software you use. Gmails or Docs
have similar problems. They are not so visible though because most people's
mailboxes don't exceed 1 GB and Docs is rarely used.

Comparing that to the variety of gadgets and clickables on Facebook's website,
the complexity of other Webapps looks like a joke.

Most stuff you mention are issues you see in a lot of heavy-load AJAX-Apps.

"chat windows show inconsistent messages between two tabs on the same browser"
That's XMPP, mate.

~~~
lusr
I'm not sure what you're trying to say. I said it's one of the most buggy web
applications _I've_ ever seen. Maybe your experience differs, but I cannot see
how that invalidates _my_ experience.

I don't really understand your point about complexity. It seems contradictory.
You're saying other sites have most of these issues but you're also saying
Facebook is much more complex _without_ having much more issues. That doesn't
make sense, especially since you're also saying you think these issues are
common to what you say is a fragile technology stack under these loads (AJAX)
and suggesting that it's okay to then add extra "gadgets and clickables" to an
already fragile stack.

With respect to your claims about Gmail, my 2 year old Gmail account currently
consumes 815MB of storage across ~6K emails. I use Google Docs regularly. I
have never seen the issues I listed w.r.t. Facebook on Google services. GTalk
works perfectly across multiple platforms simultaneously. I even find
www.gmail.com (mobile & desktop) to work better and more reliably than Apple's
Mail application on my iPhone. I have never failed to attach a file to a Gmail
email; I've also never failed to upload an image to Docs. Facebook's
application - mobile iOS, under Safari on iOS, and on Windows - is
consistently buggy.

You seem pretty heavily invested in defending Facebook in such a way that you
take my observations as personal attacks. Are you currently employed there or
have you been employed there by any chance? Or are you a non-native English
speaker?

~~~
blablabla123
I'm not affiliated to Facebook in any way and non-native English speaker.
Sorry if this sounds so offensive, I'm just becoming tired of people
complaining about Web-Apps. Probably your problems solve by getting a better
computer and a better network connection, or by removing some of your Facebook
friends and deactivating Facebook Apps.

When using Gmail at work often, I frequently failed to sent attachments or I
had issues with the mail client to load. Others had the same issue. It's
always a question how you use applications.

------
mrspeaker
Ha, fantastic! But if this was a Jeopardy questions, then I would have a tough
time guessing which of the bigger client-side MV* frameworks this was targeted
at.

------
nilved
What got me was clicking the 'Run Javelin Tests' link on the navigation bar at
<http://javelinjs.com/>. :)

------
JiPi
Best "Getting Started", EVER!

"GETTING STARTED

Eat a hearty breakfast. Breakfast is the most important meal of the day!"

~~~
zaphar
Breakfast is even better when you eat it for dinner!

------
NHQ
This doesn't look all that unwieldy. It looks like a concise library of choice
front end utilities.

------
kombine
"Its primary design goal is performance; it is consequently well-suited to
projects where performance is very important. It is not as good for smaller
scale projects where other concerns (like features or ease of development) are
more important."

That's Javascript for you - you can't have both performant and nice code at
the same time.

~~~
altrego99
You can have performant codes?

------
emehrkay
Half the development team seem to bee MooTools alumni

------
trtwn
GETTING STARTED

Eat a hearty breakfast. Breakfast is the most important meal of the day!

------
aangjie
I love the tone of the README..

------
perfunctory
Here is one more large, bloated JS framework with an unintuitive syntax and
very few features

<http://jquery.com/>

